
CMU's Advanced Cloud Computing Class (Spring 2016) - fitzwatermellow
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15719/
======
capkutay
Seems like most of the valuable content is private. At least I couldn't access
any of the lecture pdfs.

~~~
geomark
From the syllabus: "Lectures and projects can only be accessed by clients with
a CMU IP address."

~~~
capkutay
I guess that raises the question of why this is on the front page of HN where
most people are not CMU students :)

------
webkike
Why not just take a few more specialized classes, such as distributed systems
(and obviously a couple more)? What advantage would taking this class have
over more traditional routes?

~~~
rifung
I don't know for sure since I didn't design the course, but I imagine this
goes more in depth than your normal undergraduate distributed systems course.
At the very least, I don't remember having to read any papers in my courses
except for Cryptography, and even then we didn't come close to 30 of them. It
sounds like this would actually tell you more about how the services are
implemented, as opposed to how you would go about using them?

~~~
shekhar101
It actually does. The course is designed to get in details of challenges in
cloud provisioning like designing Load Balancer.

------
metafex
Is the course material online? If so could someone who has access share which
papers they are referencing?

This would (at least to me) be the next best thing as a non-CMU student ;)

~~~
shekhar101
Currently taking this course. I don't know if I am allowed to share material
online. Although all of these papers are well known papers in Cloud Computing.
You can search for them online for open/free access. EDIT:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15719/readinglist.html](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15719/readinglist.html)

~~~
metafex
Ah very nice, thank you!

------
therobot24
During my time at CMU, my favorite thing was that professors would
occasionally teach passion courses. Although when these types of courses would
pop up you'd have to take them then and there otherwise miss the opportunity
all together. Scanning the course list you'd see many classes that sounded
interesting but after a year or two would realize that many might never be
taught during your time there.

------
tamana
Mirror?

